# Repairing your own camera? Fungus on lens?



## Mitica100

For all of you wanting to 'fix' your old or classic camera, here is an important link:

http://www.creativedialog.com/WebHelp/classiccameras.htm

They give very sensible advice, even for trying to remove fungus from lenses.  Worth checking it out.


----------



## ksmattfish

Great link.

I took a MF folder with fungus around the edges of the lens, set it with the shutter open on bulb, and put it in the sunshine for a few weeks.  Now I don't see any fungus.


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I took a MF folder with fungus around the edges of the lens, set it with the shutter open on bulb, and put it in the sunshine for a few weeks.  Now I don't see any fungus.



That usually does the trick!  And with the sun we're getting down here I can de-fungus just about anything in sight.


----------



## frosty3907

I'm currently trying to get funding for a project for anti-mold lens caps;

LumaGuard anti-mold lens caps | Indiegogo


----------



## kathyt

Heck no!  I have invested to much money in my lenses to screw them up.  I am not a handy like that.  I am a member of Canon Professional Services and I send my lenses to them.


----------



## IanG

I wasn't a member when this thread started, however I do sometimes repair my own lenses.











and this was the result, optically it's almost perfect now :mrgreen:











I've repaired 35mm SLR lenses in the past and will be recementing some older lenses including a Sironat 150mm  with separation sometime over the winter.

Ian


----------



## compur

Nice job!


----------



## Mike_E

Nice Lens!!


----------



## IanG

Thanks the lens was a £20 ($32) flea market bargain, I showed it to the seller after restoration last weekend at a Camera Fair. Another dealer told me he'd expect to sell the lens for over £200 ($320). I managed to find a flange at the same camera fair and  I've also made a set of Waterhouse stops for it.

So in this case a DIY repair has really paid off, I don't intend selling the lens at the moment 

Ian


----------



## Psytrox

Thread is from 2004, revived by a seller/entrepreneur.
Still, kudos on the repairs. Looks great. And good job turning a profit


----------



## panblue

A worthy ressurection!

I've fixed some, knackered some. Iris mechanisms I find are where it all can go bad.
Taking off something without being able to see (underneath/inside) how the mechanism interacts..
I usually limit myself to internal disassembly/adjustments from the front rather than 
going in via the mount.

People often recommend workshops on this forum..I'd like to attend a (generic, Japanese made) 
lens repair workshop.


----------



## unpopular

This is the basic tool that anyone interested in lens repair needs:

Professional DSLR Lens Spanner Wrench Tool for Camera Lens Repair Open 10 100mm | eBay

You will also want something like this:

45 in 1 Precision Multi Bit Screw Driver Tool Kit Electron Torx Screwdriver | eBay

I just bought a smaller set for $5.00 at lowes.


----------

